# pan fish flies



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

What's evryone favorite flie for blue gills and crappie?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Bluegills: Pretty much anything that looks buggy. Generic nymphs, attractor dries, foam hoppers, beatles, poppers, etc. Green weenies are very productive

Crappie: I like white beadhead woolly buggers with some flash, usually sz 10ish. Once you find them pretty much any streamer will work, but occasionally they can be a little picky so have some variety.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

As far as Blue gills go as Nick said anything buggy......Poppers are always fun.....But to get into the bigger gills...I pretty much fish a size 10 wooly bugger with a bead head in 1/8 size.....I like black/grizzly and black/brown....also a size 10 bead head hare's ear nymph with some rubber legs can be killer as well.....I ty the nymph in natural ,black,olive with white rubber legs.....those 2 fly's will get every gill in the lake...as to the crappie ...I don't target those fish but any streamer should work....keep the main color white with some flash and adjust your top color to suit the natural bait fish and or water conditions......I like chartruse, grey, olive , yellow , blue.......


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

For 'gills I fish 3 patterns almost exclusively...
1) Yellow woolly worm w/grizzly hackle & red wool tail in size 12.
2) White foam spider w/white legs in a size 12.
3) Red butt epoxy ant in size 14.

The gill in my avatar was taken on fly #1, 8' 3wt rod, & 6x tippet. It was a solid 2 pounder & immediately released.

I don't fish for crappie enough to submit a worthy suggestion.

Mike


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Bluegills are easy with Popping bugs (small) and Black sponge spiders with white legs...catch lots of those...

For crappies...simple...use #10 2xl hook...tie in either white/green/yellow/chartruse as a tail and use chenille (medium for the base) in white, green, yellow and chartruse....tie the chenille off directly behind the gold or silver bead...here are some combinations that work very well...also fish this as a jig.

Green tail....Chartruse Body
Green tail....Yellow Body
Green tail....green body

Use any combinations you can thing of....the chartuse body with yellow tail in marabou works the best for me...and sometimes the other combinations work also....white/white immitates a minnow and catches quite a few.

The tail section use Marabou...and body material chenille and use a silver or gold bead.....


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Poppers, wooly buggers, or hares ear nymph depending on season and time of day.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the good tips. Now all I to do is learn how to talk flie fishing. LOL


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I catch a lot of big crappies on the fly, the trick to get the bigger ones (IMO) is to upsize your fly. I'm not saying you can't catch big ones on small streamers or nymphs or small crappies on giant flies, but I do believe the big fly/big fish rule generally applies to crappies. My #1 fly for them this past year has been a Kreelex. It's basically an all flash streamer, I tied them in #6 on a 5XL streamer hook so it's a fair sized meal for a crappie. Holographic silver and holographic copper/gold were the two I used mostly.










Slabs are good fun on the 5wt!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

these 2 have been working pretty good the last 2 weeks on the gills


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a sweet little topwater! Did you make the body and paint it? I see a lot of panfish bugs with rounded heads now. I have a lot of balsa and some basswood, may have to try a few.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

TheCream said:


> That's a sweet little topwater! Did you make the body and paint it? I see a lot of panfish bugs with rounded heads now. I have a lot of balsa and some basswood, may have to try a few.


no thats a purple cow bug from breambugs Creamer but im sure you could make them easy enough there was a guy last year on warmwater fly forum making round popper there is round bodies being made now i just forget now what fly shop i seen them .. gills love them they smack the crap out of them i just ordered 6 more smallies love'm also 
http://www.breambugs.com/index.php?_a=category&cat_id=83


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

San Juan Egg with a worm floating under an indicator. The last two times I've gone to a local small public lake/pond near my house the gills literally tore the egg apart. As a bonus yesterday I got this bass which is the biggest I've caught out of there.


----------

